# Sculpting Clay



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

very cool video!!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, this looks like great mache recipe! Very smooth.... How strong is it after drying? 

By the way, the video is so well-produced! Easy to follow and entertaining. What video camera did you use? I love how it focuses on close-up shots easily.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

*Thank you!*

The clay is extremely strong! You wouldn't think so but it is, I have put it on mannequins, latex, Styrofoam, and it really sticks well and doesn't fall apart. I will do a tutorial soon about the actual sculpting part.

I use a panasonic tm700, and I am super happy with it, I have gone through other higher quality cameras and this one is really good. I use a H2 zoom for the audio recording, which works well for us.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

HIY-love it! trying it! doing it!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

nice.........................im going to try it for sure


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I have to give this a try too


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

This is an outstanding tutorial..

I also use clay and/or mache to make my things.. I do not know that much about molds, so I just make one of a kind pieces out of the clay/mache and paint them.

I thought I was somewhat alone in this..lol.. It seems like most people use the clay sculpt for a mold only, then paint a foam rubber or latex piece for the final product...

Please post some of you clay sculptures...


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Great tutorial. Bookmarked!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

undead_october said:


> Please post some of you clay sculptures...


Thanks Everyone!!

I do have some pictures in my albums of the sculptures I have done. I will take some more pictures of some of the recent works that I have done and post them.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow that is an easy tutorial will you show how you make the clown head he is my favorite he is creepy.


----------



## weaz (Jan 9, 2011)

looks good. bookmarked your blog also. thanks


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

HIY - thanks for the tutorial. A picture is worth a 1000 words. Got one more question for you, are the teeth in your props hot glue? - HM


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Well I found the two things that make a prop look realistic is the eyes and teeh, originally I was going to buy the dental distortions teeth with are $25 at MHC but I bought costume teeth at wal-mart for just over $1.00 and glued them into the sculpture. Then you paint them to the color you want. I also bought joke teeth from the dollar store that worked really well too. I use hot glue to make saliva dripping or I paint the hot glue with perma blood which makes it look like blood is dripping.

HIY Productions


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, very simple but good stuff. I like it! Will deffenitly have to try this, it'll be perfect ^_^ Thanks for posting this, hope to see more from you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great tutorial, great idea for the sculpting clay, I use clay mache and paper clay, but this looks interesting and very in expensive! - does it smooth on well, and can it be used to, just say, make wrinkles in the face, etc? thanks for posting this!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Thanks you  It's not that smooth, I can get quite a bit of detail but wrinkles, hair follicles, etc are hard to achieve. I added clay that I bought from the dollar store for wrinkles.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

A tip for unraveling TP quickly is to take the tube out of the middle. 

Seen here at about 0:42.

YouTube - I've Discovered Something Amazing! Again! AGAIN!!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

This looks great. I am going to try it this afternoon. I think if you leave it in the frig you may be able to keep it up to a week. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Costco is now my favorite store. Thankx for the great tut!


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

I just made a batch last night. and must say so far, so good. now for the drying time.. ugh

very easy tutorial to follow though. now what to use this for next..........


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com (Feb 19, 2006)

I wonder if you could use one of those carrot graters to break it up?


----------



## Val - 156 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good tutorial… Thanks!

I’m wondering if putting the water and TP in a blender might break it up more. Has anyone tried the blender with any kind of paper?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Val - 156 said:


> Good tutorial… Thanks!
> 
> I’m wondering if putting the water and TP in a blender might break it up more. Has anyone tried the blender with any kind of paper?


Maybe buy a used one for like $10 for that application in case the blender doesn't like it to much.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Val - 156 said:


> Good tutorial… Thanks!
> 
> I’m wondering if putting the water and TP in a blender might break it up more. Has anyone tried the blender with any kind of paper?


I attempted this using a blender about two years ago for a paper mache project...

I say "attempted" because I burned the motor, and had to chunk the blender in the trash. 
Lesson learned... Use more water, use quick pulsates to shred the paper, and use a blender that cost more than $14 on clearance at Wal-mart.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> I attempted this using a blender about two years ago for a paper mache project...
> 
> I say "attempted" because I burned the motor, and had to chunk the blender in the trash.
> Lesson learned... Use more water, use quick pulsates to shred the paper, and use a blender that cost more than $14 on clearance at Wal-mart.


I made paper clay for my Pumpkinrot just recently, although I did not destroy the blender, I certainly stressed it because I could smell the motor burning a bit. So I quickly shut it down. Next day headed to local thrift store and picked up an old blender for $6.99; it worked very well. I must admit it is pretty old, I would say 20+ years, it is far more robust than the newer one I own.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Trex said:


> I made paper clay for my Pumpkinrot just recently, although I did not destroy the blender, I certainly stressed it because I could smell the motor burning a bit. So I quickly shut it down. Next day headed to local thrift store and picked up an old blender for $6.99; it worked very well. I must admit it is pretty old, I would say 20+ years, it is far more robust than the newer one I own.


yeah, they don't do too well with paper!  
I'll to go buy a thrift store blender, just to keep in my shop!


----------



## Ryllia (Feb 7, 2011)

Val - 156 said:


> Good tutorial… Thanks!
> 
> I’m wondering if putting the water and TP in a blender might break it up more. Has anyone tried the blender with any kind of paper?


Paper maché can be done fairly easily with newspapers and wallpaper adhesive. It's really strong but like this one, takes quite some time to dry out, and is not very smooth. Although I suspect the one presented here is of better quality and easier to manipulate. Newspapers are difficult to shread to tiny tiny pieces, and it needs to be soaked for a while before it becomes like the TP paste...
Eggpacks paper is also quite good for that kind of thing....

Btw, great tutorial, thank you so much, gave me millions of ideas =)
And fits perfectly with my ridiculous student budget^^


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

Hauntityourself said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been working with this sculpting clay for quite some time now it is really awesome, so I decided to make a tutorial on how to make it.
> 
> ...


i love this clay recipe and have used it in many projects. i keep it in a air tight container and it keeps for weeks and stays fresh.


----------



## Macchus (Apr 16, 2011)

Great tutorial, thanks! Did you get a chance yet to post your tutorial on sculpting?

Quick question: Does new clay stick to older dried clay? (i.e. if you make a mistake sculpting, can you just slap some fresh clay on the old and try again?)

Also, would a Dremel work well for sculpting this material? Or do you recommend hand tools instead (exacto knife, files, etc.)?


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Please make a video on some of the techniques you use in creating your props. Looks very cool. Thanks a lot for posting this.


----------



## shafe (Oct 4, 2009)

Just subscribed on youtube


----------

